# American gamers.. where to buy games?



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi guys, I have an American Xbox 360 (already bought the 220v adaptor) and was wondering where to buy US (NTSC) games? The few places I've gone don't seem to carry any, and I know I can buy them when I visit the States (I'm cabin crew) but I'm just wondering... I really want MvC3 like yesterday. :/ I know it's cheaper in the US but sometimes you just really have to have something!!!

Also, how has Live worked for you Americans here? I don't have a wifi modem (I just plugged it in back home) so I haven't set up Live yet.

I'm also considering buying a UK Wii (I hear it's cheapest at the LHR duty free) and also a PAL regioned 3DS when it comes out. Where all my Dubai gamers at?!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Live works here BUT the connections are so bad most people connect to Europe instead. Games are not THAT cheap in the US compared to here unless you mean older games. Most new games here are just a bit more expensive because they have the PAL versions here and these are just pricier. Many people here use Shop&ship to get stuff from the US and UK. You should check if Marvel Vs Capcom is Region free because if it is then you can buy the PAL version here and it will work even on Live.

Btw I was just at the Homefront Multiplayer trial at Festival City, it was good fun!


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Karama Center(mall)

It is the cheapest in the market.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Are they real copies at Karama? I want to use Live and I don't wanna get banned...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Good luck with that 



Jinx said:


> Are they real copies at Karama? I want to use Live and I don't wanna get banned...


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ah how I miss my setup back home. I might be flying to Chicago soon so Id be able to pick you up some original games at Best Buy or whatever.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I am a PS3 gamer and on the same boat for games and PS3 acessories


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

So I guess my best bet is waiting to go to the States to buy games, huh?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Or buying them online and shipping them over... Or finding someone who is coming over who will bring you a few new games.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey guys. I am back home in Windsor right now but I am flying in tomorrow (Sunday) from JFK to Dubai for a week. I will be back in Sharjah Monday night. I can pick you up a copy if you'd like. I live in Sharjah though, so you will have to come there to get it from me. Which game would you like?


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Nitro, thanks for the offer! But I will hold off until I get a US flight or until I go home in May. I live in Al Qusais so that wouldn't have been too far.. but have fun in NY


----------

